# Pgd embryos - aneuploidy screening



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I wonder if you could give me some more advice on the pgd testing for embryos.

I have had 2 IVF attempts using blastocysts that apparently looked very good, but they didn't implant. I have mild PCOS, and did have mild endo which may have recurred.

I read that you suggest dna fragmentation testing of the sperm, but i'm not sure which clinics offer this test in the UK, and as far as we know the sperm is ok.

In the UK i believe there are only two clinics, CARE at Nottingham and ARGC in London that do the PGD testing at an extra cost of about £2000 on top of the IVF costs, so i would like to hear your opinion of whether this would be a sensible process to undertake, or if other tests would be better first to find out a reason for lack of implantation. 

I would think that for financial and emotional reasons, we are only likely to attempt one or two more ivf's, so would overseas treatment be a better option too?

Sorry for all the questions, but i look forward to reading your reply.

Thankyou.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Barnstormer said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you could give me some more advice on the pgd testing for embryos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Peter,

Thankyou for your reply.

I have the review of my last treatment tomorrow, so i will see if my consultant can come up with any reasons for it not working again, and also his views on pgd etc.

I may well be in touch regarding the treatments you offer in Canada 

Thanks again.

Claire


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Barnstormer said:


> Peter,
> 
> Thankyou for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

A bit late, but an update since my review.

We saw the consultant after our 3rd IVF (2nd blasto IVF) failed and asked his opinion of what to do next. He suggested IUI as we have only ever done IVF.

He suggested that our embryos may be of better quality if conceived 'naturally' from only one or two eggs, and stand a greater chance of implantation if left to develop and implant inside me.

He has had success with this method with one lady who had had 8 unsuccessful IVF's, and she got pg on her 1st IUI with twins.

Well, we shall see. I can understand the reasoning behind it, and as it will be less traumatic on my body than a repeated IVF, it's worth a shot. We'll start with a totally natural tracked cycle so that we get a base to start from, then if it doesn't work, we'll start introducing various drugs ie, gonal f, maybe some viagra!! etc.

The stats for a 3rd blastocyst IVF tx working for someone of my age (32) weren't any better than a 2nd attempt, so i reckon it's not going to work doing it that way.

Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Barnstormer said:


> A bit late, but an update since my review.
> 
> We saw the consultant after our 3rd IVF (2nd blasto IVF) failed and asked his opinion of what to do next. He suggested IUI as we have only ever done IVF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Peter.

I know the IUI sounds like a bit of a strange suggestion, but the chances of the IVF working were less statistically than the IUI working.

I need a break from IVF at the moment, and as we can do IUI as a rolling programme if you like, without the need for any anaesthetics or egg retrievals, we can give it a few goes and if it doesn't work go back to IVF or consider other options.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Barnstormer said:


> Thanks Peter.
> 
> I know the IUI sounds like a bit of a strange suggestion, but the chances of the IVF working were less statistically than the IUI working.
> 
> I need a break from IVF at the moment, and as we can do IUI as a rolling programme if you like, without the need for any anaesthetics or egg retrievals, we can give it a few goes and if it doesn't work go back to IVF or consider other options.


This sounds a very sensible plan to me

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

